# Thoughts on this cast from a Pier ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thoughts on this cast from a pier ?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

He's using his environment. Basic beach cast


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

seems a little dangerous, but he appeared to be the only one there.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like he left a skid mark in his britches


----------

